# DIY/Assisted livery Chard



## Denbob (28 April 2018)

Hi all,

I've posted before but totally forgot to put any information about what sort of yard I was looking for, and now where I'm living has changed slightly so here goes:

DIY/Assisted livery wanted for well-behaved 16.2hh gelding. All year turnout is essential as he is dust sensitive when stabled for more than a couple of days. Good hacking and people to go with preferred over arena but both would be ideal. Don't have access to transport at the minute so somewhere that holds its own clinics/events/fun shows and things would be nice but more of a wish list than an essential!

Looking within about a 30 minute drive from Chard on the Blackdown hills side but more than willing to go a little bit further afield for the right yard as I'm staying with family until I get him settled and will then be looking for somewhere for me.


----------



## Mrs B (28 April 2018)

Will PM you


----------

